# Indoor sun tunnel light from second floor into a room downstairs?



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

I've always like solar tubes but they come from an age when incandescent lighting was expensive and only came in softer colors. Today the modern LEDs are available in daylight intensities and the cost of running them is literally pennies. 

So, the question becomes, why do you want the solar light, save electric cost (very minimal) or enjoy real daylight (now available with LEDs)?

Not trying to discourage you, just that the game has changed and I currently enjoy bright lights anywhere I want them and have several locations where my lights stay on all night.

Bud


----------



## daluu (Jan 2, 2012)

No major reason, just trying to be cost & environmentally conscious, electric use/cost even if a little is still a cost to one & the environment. And also trying to consider not having to frequently flip the switch on/off when going to the bathroom or leaving the lights on all day.

Thanks for the feedback regardless. Still I'm curious whether an indoor sun tunnel design is possible.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

I don't think it would be all that effective.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

One of the aspects of my energy consulting is to advise where best to spend ones money. Cost out the solar tunnel and put it on that list, everyone will have a different list, and see where it lands. if near the top then I'm sure the people in that trade can make it work.

To note, I've done a deep energy retrofit to my home and one of my conclusions, very expensive. But "I love it."

Bud


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

I appreciate you being environmentally conscious but a CFL 15 watt spiral screw florescent may be more savings to the cost and environment than a tube with potential roof leaks and a for certain condensation problem leaking into the bath and or ceiling area if the installation and insulation isn't perfect. 
The 15 W will allow one to find the big switch for the vanity make-up or whatever.


We have 3 CFL distributed through our house in strategic locations that burn 24/7 that usually last approx. 5 months. As seniors living here I think of ours as a safety measure.


Our leaking skylight went into the dumpster a few years ago.




Edit: Edit:


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

The only way that I see doing it is some type of vertical bulkhead on one of the 2nd floor bathroom walls that would emerge on the ceiling of the 1st floor bathroom. (That is unless you are willing to have a Column in the center of the second floor bathroom)

The solar tubes don’t make real sharp turns, so unless there is some amount of offset in the bathrooms (or the 1st floor BR is much larger than the 2nd), the tube lens is going to be on the ceiling real close to the wall. So you will end up with very uneven light. The tube side will be very bright, and the far side will be less well lighted, almost as though it’s in a shadow.

I’d say pick the LED lights in the color temp you like and put them on a occupancy switch (auto on, auto off). Then have another light that is switched. This could be a shower light or a light in the exhaust fan. That way a person worried about the lights timing out can have some light that won’t time out.
(Most occupancy sensors won’t see you behind a shower or bath curtain or glass)


----------



## 3onthetree (Dec 7, 2018)

The sun tunnels need to get their light directly from the source to effectively reflect that intensity down the long route, not indirect lighting on the 2nd floor hallway. Where does the hallway get its light, from a window down the hall, the flanking bedrooms, or is there a skylight in the roof?

Pretty good advice given to basically use a motion detector with an 9W LED lamp. But if you must, it has been done before but better than using tubes:


----------



## daluu (Jan 2, 2012)

3onthetree said:


> But if you must, it has been done before but better than using tubes:


Thanks, that's what I was curious to look into. What do you call that? I assume that's not commonly done. Does it require specialist if you want it done right/best?


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Intellectually, I know they must be really strong, but I don't think I could walk across those without flinching just a little bit each time.


----------



## 3onthetree (Dec 7, 2018)

daluu said:


> What do you call that?


The first picture looks like a Northern European house, so I call that "eklektisch." The second picture I call "acceptable" for the design of the house. Putting an opaque glass in my toiletroom ceiling that provides only dim light a handful of hours a day, where I see shadows of feet, hear walking, and my sounds eminate out, I call "intrusive."

Yes, I know you are looking for terms to search, just being facetious. There really aren't specific ones for the design.



daluu said:


> Does it require specialist if you want it done right/best?


Lots of detailing in planning and execution, and being able to source the glass. Some DIYers are fully capable of that.


----------



## NeoHawk (Jun 13, 2020)

The cost-benefit ratio sounds not awesome. Put pencil to yellow pad and quantify if any payout however you define that: aesthetic, lumens, coolness of design, etc.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Not sure if it was mentioned (i'm too lazy to check) but the sun tunnel only provides light when the sun is shining. Some areas may need traditional lighting anyway.

Bud


----------



## daluu (Jan 2, 2012)

Just curious to revisit this topic. It recently occurred to me, rather than directly above the half bath at the hallway by the stairs, there's an adjacent "loft" area next to the hallway above the storage closet next to the half bath.

I'm wondering, if it could be doable to fit in a rectangular low profile roof enclosure style sun tunnel opening at the loft area and pipe the lighting to the ceiling of the half bath or to the top of the wall of the half bath where the lights are (perhaps above the lights, shifting the lights a bit down as needed) as a "window" for daylight to come through.

Something like this at the roof side to go on the loft area: https://www.solatube.com/residential/product-selection-guide, for the "290 DS Low Profile" solatube.

Attached are some photos for what area I'm describing.


----------



## mariahardy (Dec 6, 2021)

I was sick of running an extension cord into my shed and I did not want to run underground wires due to the hassle and cost. I really like the pool cord to turn it on and off whenever I want. I have not used the remote probably never will. This light is was easy to install and provide enough light in my 12x12 shed so that I can get around and tinker.


----------



## daluu (Jan 2, 2012)

mariahardy said:


> I was sick of running an extension cord into my shed and I did not want to run underground wires due to the hassle and cost. I really like the pool cord to turn it on and off whenever I want. I have not used the remote probably never will. This light is was easy to install and provide enough light in my 12x12 shed so that I can get around and tinker.


What (light) are you referring to specifically? Not directly related to this post, but I can see what you're suggesting. Unfortunately, for a bathroom, this could present itself as 2 lights, your regular switched hardwired light fixture, and this accessory light mounted on wall or ceiling from alternative power. I'm not sure I'd want to replace a hardwired fixture with an alternative one, nor have 2 separate light fixtures in the bathroom.

From what you describe though, I've done same thing in my shed with a solar light, power wire cable routed through tiny hole in the wall, and solar panel on the roof with light inside the shed, the cable wire connecting the two together for power/charging.


----------



## daluu (Jan 2, 2012)

Pardon my prior post with photos, seems between iPhone and this site, the photos were uploaded with the unexpected orientation, you may need to rotate photos yourself to view properly.


----------

